# Strap instead of cable on a winch?



## Flingit1200s

Those of you who use a strap instead of a steel cable or synthetic rope, what kind of strap did you use and how did you attach it to the spool?

John


----------



## Carlo

next year I am going to buy a plow winch actuator (I think thats what is called) it's a minny winch that mounts on top of your cargo rack so it leavs the main winch free to be used as a winch. I think that comes with some sort of nylon rope for it. Here is a link to the one I'm going to buy

http://www.gowarn.com/prodDetail.aspx?partNo=WAR67650


----------



## skywagon

Carlo;984805 said:


> next year I am going to buy a plow winch actuator (I think thats what is called) it's a minny winch that mounts on top of your cargo rack so it leavs the main winch free to be used as a winch. I think that comes with some sort of nylon rope for it. Here is a link to the one I'm going to buy
> 
> http://www.gowarn.com/prodDetail.aspx?partNo=WAR67650


Seriously! Talk to ALCGREG before purchasing this attachment.:waving::waving:


----------



## Carlo

skywagon;984988 said:


> Seriously! Talk to ALCGREG before purchasing this attachment.:waving::waving:


Cool, I will keep that in mind


----------



## sublime68charge

skywagon;984988 said:


> Seriously! Talk to ALCGREG before purchasing this attachment.:waving::waving:


Sky,

pardon but I think its you talk to ALCGREG about the Warn Power Pivot system.
not to Hjack thread but 
Sky,

here a Pic of my dual Acutator set up I'm running.



















running both cause last year I smoked a curb and blew the first 1 I had. I sent that one in for repair and got the 2nd. and they Fixed it broken 1 but it dosn't retract very well on it's own but has holding power yet so I just fab it up to the other side of my Plow.

enjoy sublime out.


----------



## skywagon

Hey Lime! How is that spelled?? Warn out?? lol:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mnflyboy

I use a strap. Went to Northern Hydraulics and bought a 20' hand winch strap...loop on one end and a hook on the other. Then I cut the strap in half so I got 2 for the price of one!!! Anyways, I used the loop end and put my own quick disconnect on it to hook on the plow. To attach, I just pulled the cable off the winch and used that good ol duct tape and taped the end of the strap to the winch spool. Just wind the strap up tight and it'll hold itself....as long as you don't pull the strap out to the end. I just use about 3 or 4' of the 10' with my snowplow and it still looks as new as the day I installed it this fall.

Jaye(Mn)


----------



## sublime68charge

skywagon;985038 said:


> Hey Lime! How is that spelled?? Warn out?? lol:laughing::laughing:


nope wrong again, its

WARN #$%#$%#%#$%#$ locking Key's fell the #[email protected]#%[email protected][email protected]# out again and are lost in the [email protected]#$%[email protected]$ snow and spent @#[email protected]#[email protected]# hours looking for @#[email protected]#$ @#$ locking Keys and ordered @#[email protected]# $ replacements and there @#[email protected]#$ 2 weeks back ordered and when they did show up @#[email protected]#$ didn't fit.

Warn Power Pivot according to ALCGREG, I'm not suppose to pick on him either about it
but things around here been pretty quiet as of late.

had 2" of snow to plow today and the Plow did fine. with the dual actuators' though 2" is not much of a test of things.

sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge

Mnflyboy;985051 said:


> I use a strap. Went to Northern Hydraulics and bought a 20' hand winch strap...loop on one end and a hook on the other. Then I cut the strap in half so I got 2 for the price of one!!! Anyways, I used the loop end and put my own quick disconnect on it to hook on the plow. To attach, I just pulled the cable off the winch and used that good ol duct tape and taped the end of the strap to the winch spool. Just wind the strap up tight and it'll hold itself....as long as you don't pull the strap out to the end. I just use about 3 or 4' of the 10' with my snowplow and it still looks as new as the day I installed it this fall.
> 
> Jaye(Mn)


that's good advice right there also, If you go this route check your roller fairlead for bur's made by the steel cable and if you have bur's or edges showing file them smooth or put on a different roller so that you dont chew up the strap.

sublime out.


----------



## bigc1301

I use a strap. Went to Northern Hydraulics and bought a 20' hand winch strap...loop on one end and a hook on the other. Then I cut the strap in half so I got 2 for the price of one!!! Anyways, I used the loop end and put my own quick disconnect on it to hook on the plow. To attach, I just pulled the cable off the winch and used that good ol duct tape and taped the end of the strap to the winch spool. Just wind the strap up tight and it'll hold itself....as long as you don't pull the strap out to the end. I just use about 3 or 4' of the 10' with my snowplow and it still looks as new as the day I installed it this fall.

Did the same thing works great so far


----------



## hansons glc

running both cause last year I smoked a curb and blew the first 1 I had. I sent that one in for repair and got the 2nd. and they Fixed it broken 1 but it dosn't retract very well on it's own but has holding power yet so I just fab it up to the other side of my Plow.

that is why i will not run that set up


----------



## noooooo

Fling it, I have a Pure Polaris setup just like what you are talking about new in the box I'll sell you for $100 which is a little less than what I have in it. I bought it to make a power angle set up and went with something prebuilt. I live in Kansas City.


----------



## noooooo

Disregard. It was Carlo not Fling it who wanted the winch mounted on the blade. Little too far to meet up with.


----------



## Flingit1200s

Thanks for the replys. What is the width and strength of the strap? We don't have Northern Hydraulics here in Wichita KS. I do have a bunch of ratchet straps for securing the atv in the bed of my truck..........


----------



## sublime68charge

hansons glc;985237 said:


> running both cause last year I smoked a curb and blew the first 1 I had. I sent that one in for repair and got the 2nd. and they Fixed it broken 1 but it dosn't retract very well on it's own but has holding power yet so I just fab it up to the other side of my Plow.
> 
> that is why i will not run that set up


the smoking the curb was driver error on my part if I wasn't trying to hurry along I would not have clipped the curb at the speed I did and blew out the ram. Also if I had left the lower grade bolt in at the end of the Ram and not went to a grade 8 and welded up a lower support bracket to reenforce that end of things. The bolt would have sheared off and saved my acuator from the damage it took upon impact.

It is not a perfect system for sure, but for the price of it VS the $800 Moose wants for there power angle system that just came out this year I'll live with the limits of what this can due and try not to overload the actuators.

other than the first Month when I was on the learning curve it has been fine.

sublime out.


----------



## bigc1301

what does eveyone think about using the single acuator? Thingking about doing that to mine. Need some input first. Also i use a 2"x 10' i think it is 3000lbs. got it at TSC. It is for a boat trailer


----------



## hansons glc

Sublime i like that you have two but there are some guys on here act like kno it alls. I don't like that. The only reson i posted that is becuse some say it is great and is realy heavy duty i have employes runing my atv and if it will break the will break it. Have a good one 
if the hydro moos eset up had hydro lift toit would be worth the $800


ps there are guys that say run a old 2" strap cut to size then put it on the spoil. I run a rop on my atv as a back up if the hydros quiit working still working out the bugs


----------



## sublime68charge

hansons glc;985628 said:


> Sublime i like that you have two but there are some guys on here act like kno it alls. I don't like that. The only reson i posted that is becuse some say it is great and is realy heavy duty i have employes runing my atv and if it will break the will break it. Have a good one
> if the hydro moos eset up had hydro lift toit would be worth the $800
> 
> ps there are guys that say run a old 2" strap cut to size then put it on the spoil. I run a rop on my atv as a back up if the hydros quiit working still working out the bugs


I hope I'm not one of those in the know it all class cause I sure dont. I just try to give good helpful advice.

I guess when I'm using this I keep in mind that if I break it I'm the one who has to fix it and shell out the $$$ for it and due with out power angle for the rest of the storm.

I have a vested interest in keeping it going and working correctly.

sublime out.


----------



## hansons glc

sublime i don't see you as one of the "know it alls" this mainly why i dont post much
i like the two ram set up that u made. both will help hold the blade and work together. how much do you have in parts? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## ALC-GregH

sublime68charge;985054 said:


> nope wrong again, its
> 
> WARN #$%#$%#%#$%#$ locking Key's fell the #[email protected]#%[email protected][email protected]# out again and are lost in the [email protected]#$%[email protected]$ snow and spent @#[email protected]#[email protected]# hours looking for @#[email protected]#$ @#$ locking Keys and ordered @#[email protected]# $ replacements and there @#[email protected]#$ 2 weeks back ordered and when they did show up @#[email protected]#$ didn't fit.
> 
> Warn Power Pivot according to ALCGREG, I'm not suppose to pick on him either about it
> but things around here been pretty quiet as of late.
> 
> had 2" of snow to plow today and the Plow did fine. with the dual actuators' though 2" is not much of a test of things.
> 
> sublime out.


Easy now. The Power Pivot after making some changes, works very well now.


----------



## sublime68charge

hansons glc;986091 said:


> sublime i don't see you as one of the "know it alls" this mainly why i dont post much
> i like the two ram set up that u made. both will help hold the blade and work together. how much do you have in parts? if you don't mind me asking


wanna say $500 I paid $300 for the first one that I blew up and then paid $200 for the second one to put in place of the first one while it was sent out to be fixed.

so for the 2 I have $500 into them.

I have a 3rd spare on the shelf also paid $200 for that
I have furture plans for it but that's probaly 2 years out.


----------



## sublime68charge

ALC-GregH;986131 said:


> Easy now. The Power Pivot after making some changes, works very well now.


how about a Pic of the Changes and a description also.

Glad it's working out for you

I was getting tired of dragging up old threads about how you liked the PP 
then #$%#$%$# PP keys

so I'm glad its working for you


----------



## hansons glc

sublime68charge;986155 said:


> wanna say $500 I paid $300 for the first one that I blew up and then paid $200 for the second one to put in place of the first one while it was sent out to be fixed.
> 
> so for the 2 I have $500 into them.
> 
> I have a 3rd spare on the shelf also paid $200 for that
> I have furture plans for it but that's probaly 2 years out.


use it to lift the plow


----------



## sublime68charge

hansons glc;986208 said:


> use it to lift the plow


I'm already running a Mibar Product's Power lift system that has been great for me.

http://www.mibarproducts.com/

the Mibar has 300lb static holding force,
while my Power angle is rated for 500lbs

sublime out


----------



## hansons glc

sublime68charge;986244 said:


> I'm already running a Mibar Product's Power lift system that has been great for me.
> 
> http://www.mibarproducts.com/
> 
> the Mibar has 300lb static holding force,
> while my Power angle is rated for 500lbs
> 
> sublime out


u have close to a grand in to the lifting and power angle. am i close to the full price?


----------



## ALC-GregH

sublime68charge;986166 said:


> how about a Pic of the Changes and a description also.
> 
> Glad it's working out for you
> 
> I was getting tired of dragging up old threads about how you liked the PP
> then #$%#$%$# PP keys
> 
> so I'm glad its working for you


Here's a pic of the bracket bolted in place with the keys welded to the bracket.


----------



## sublime68charge

hansons glc;986513 said:


> u have close to a grand in to the lifting and power angle. am i close to the full price?


yea I suppose that's correct.

quick run down on my plowing history.
Quad and plow Both New summer of 2002
Plowed with just the Moose Blade and winch for lifting till 2007. never broke the winch cable either just to note.

in 2007 Found the Mibar site and got 1 of there system's due to the fact I wanted the down pressure to Back Drag snow away from the garage door's of 2 place's that I due.
at that time I got the Mibar Kit for $350-400 somewhere in that price range.

2008 found the power angle kit for sale on Ebay and paid $300.00 for the 1st one. Used it 2 storms and blew out the cylinder, Got a second unit for $200.00 to replace the first while being fixed.

Spring of 2009 found a 3rd on ebay and for $200.00 bought it as a spare or for furture project use.

so yes I guess I have some money tied up into the plowing but with just the blade and winch lift on a 4" storm I took me 2.5 hours to plow my 3 drives. Now with the time savings of what I have added I'm down to 1.5 hours.

with out the sore back from shoveling and the cold wet hands from having to did out the angle pin 10 times to change blade angle.

that is all sublime out.

I am hoping within the next year or 2 to add a couple more drive's to my route to make extra $$ but for now the ones I are for family and I get year round Garage storage out of them places for my 68 charger and a 78 Ford F150.


----------



## tazzman15

Sky,
That minny winch comes with really tiny cable i believe in u look at the picture u can see a eye loop on cable but dnt trust me i might be wrong.


----------



## skywagon

tazzman15;987517 said:


> Sky,
> That minny winch comes with really tiny cable i believe in u look at the picture u can see a eye loop on cable but dnt trust me i might be wrong.




I think your rite!


----------



## Bluebeat

sublime68charge, sorry to revive an old thread, but hopefully you can reply. I want to make plow system similar to yours, but with one actuator. (I have a standard Moose plow setup on Grizzly 700) I have seen a nice setup by the user skywagon, but I believe he was not active on the forum for 5 years, hopefully you can reply as you had been in many discussions about these setups.
As I understand I need 
One(or two) actuators 1500-2000 load capacity
Brackets to mount actuators to push tubes
Electronic control board
Switch 

Is there anything I am missing? Which actuators you would recommend?
Is there a better way to buy actuators, meaning are there setups that include control board, wiring that are matched?

I thank you in advance,
Mike.


----------



## Mike_

Hey Mike here's the setup I use on my 72" UTV Eagle plow. I was lucky enough to get the actuator free from a guy who builds industrial robotics, it's a Warner Electric with a 8" stroke. Unfortunately I can't find a part number on it to get anymore info about it. The brackets are just some channel I had a friend cut and drill. I used this switch & relays to wire it up, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Linear-Actuator-Switch-Relay-Wiring-Harness-Kit-street-rod-wire-12v-/331410852469?hash=item4d29a04a75:m:m4z6Z7DpaAEwAmLHKstWl1A&vxp=mtr

I've been using this setup for about 4 years with no problems, the actuator has good speed also, I've heard some move slow. I've read that this site has good actuators but get the turbo so you have a decent speed. http://www.johnnyproducts.com/JP_Parts_HTMs/Linear-Actuator-Plus-hardware.htm


----------



## Bluebeat

Mike,
Thank you for the input and photos!!! This is exactly what I want. I am ok with getting off/on quad, but I want to make quad plowing a bit more friendly for my wife. 
Couple of minor questions please. The channels that you made, did you bolt them down or welded? And also, if I see it right, you have pins, not bolts that attach actuator to the channels on tubes and plow mount arch?
please let me know.
Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Mike_

The channel is welded but you could probably bolt it also, I did just use pins I bought from the local hardware store and used some 5/8" heater hose I hand on hand as a washer to fill the gap and keep the actuator from rubbing on the channel. I should have used a smaller pin, I want it to be the weak point if I hit something solid and fail instead of the actuator or plow being damaged. Pins are cheap to replace and you can have a couple extras in your pocket.


----------



## Mike_

Here's a better shot of the pin and for power I just use a simple connector to hook it up. Still using the winch for lift. I guess I should add I've never broken a pin or damaged anything yet.


----------



## Bluebeat

Mike,
Thanks so much! I guess I got my list sorted and nice visuals of how it should be done. Will try to do it in next couple of weeks. Will post photos when it is done.
Thanks again,
Mike.


----------



## Bluebeat

Mike, thanks for your help. I got a deal from a local guy who sold me open box American MFG power angle kit for Moose plow system. 
Got some wiring to finish, but it is up and running


----------



## Mike_

Good deal, now we just need some snow but I'm beginning to think winter is on its way out here.


----------



## Bluebeat

Mike, I am not worried about that... I think we going to get it all in March and April. I have a 120ft of driveway and 250ft of shared road, both are steep incline that I plow. Hopefully actuator will hold. If it fails, and it will at some point, I will definitely go with your setup.

P.S. I have seen some really amazing robo-plows. If you have some spare time, take a look:





One day when I hit the lottery, I will buy one of these boys.


----------



## Mike_

Heck yea and I'd find a way to mount a mower on that thing for summer! I don't have much of a drive to plow myself but I clear all my families drives and for some of the elderly in my neighborhood. I don't charge anyone but I do get some home cooked goodies and a few drinks now and then.


----------

